# Whammy pump



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

What the difference between a reg. pump and this, compare the 2 please.. thanks homies


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

were is this :dunno: dont see nothing


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Dec 26 2005, 08:26 PM~4488032
> *were is this  :dunno: dont see nothing
> *


I was reffering to the whammy pump as "this"


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

this is a whammy set up ( 2 pumps connected by 1 tank )


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Does anyone have a pic of a wammy from the side angle were it bolts to the block? does it have the lip&4wholes like the Reg tank??


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

I THINK IM GUNNA GET A WHAMMY TANK, STILL DEBATING THOUGH :dunno:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 27 2005, 05:45 PM~4494160
> *Does anyone have a pic of a wammy from the side angle were it bolts to the block? does it have the lip&4wholes like the Reg tank??
> *


most are just round tube. pro haopper ( as far as i know ) was the thonly ones why had the lip BUT it was because they welded 2 tanks together and looked bad. on there updated whammy tank pics, they show they use a single tube like everyone else.


----------



## ExplicitDesignz (Jul 19, 2005)

WOW, that Black Magic pump looks fukn sweet. Been hearing some good stuff about them and I`m thinkn imma go with them next go-round  .


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

What r the differences between the 2?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FloRida_@Dec 27 2005, 09:50 PM~4496060
> *What r the differences between the 2?
> *


the port and possibally the the tubing thickness? as well as the price


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Dec 27 2005, 09:01 PM~4496145
> *the port and possibally the the tubing thickness? as well as the price
> *


i mean whammy vs. regular style pump. Why would one choose one over the other?


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i used to have a clear plexiglass whammy 
but neva put it in 
prob looked pretty cool


----------



## justforlooks (Oct 21, 2003)

just for looks bro no difrence in performance


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks everyone for clearing this up for me.


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i always wondered would it starve the other pump of juice it was dipped in the corner


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

who sells these, i know black magic, who else??


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Dec 27 2005, 11:20 PM~4496681
> *who sells these, i know black magic, who else??
> *


 *pitbull.........reds, pro hopper, and lonas as far as i know

only reason im using one, is so i can have my pumps set like <-------------> between my batteries. with 2 regular tanks i wouldnt have the room.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

kool, imma get me one of them bad boys


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE ARE SOME CUSTOM WHAMMY'S


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 28 2005, 01:47 AM~4497814
> *HERE ARE SOME CUSTOM WHAMMY'S
> *


   
what does one of them run


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 28 2005, 01:47 AM~4497814
> *HERE ARE SOME CUSTOM WHAMMY'S
> *



Damn I like that alot :thumbsup: 

Ron when is the next time your gonna be in AZ ?? At the LRM show in 2 months or anytime B-4 then?? If I order some stuff can you bring it down wit you??


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## ExplicitDesignz (Jul 19, 2005)

Yo Ron, what does that first pic that Juggalo posted, the whammy with pumps, run? Price??? LOOKS SICK!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

I took these pics tonight. Really nice chrome and made from heavy gauge steel tubing, but Im giving it to a homie.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2005, 01:09 AM~4512739
> *I took these pics tonight. Really nice chrome and made from heavy gauge steel tubing, but Im giving it to a homie.
> *


where is that from?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Dec 30 2005, 11:28 AM~4514574
> *where is that from?
> *


the pics were taken at my house.


the tank came from Homies.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2005, 11:30 AM~4514579
> *
> the tank came from Homies.
> *


 thank you


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Dec 30 2005, 11:35 AM~4514609
> *thank you
> *


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

heres one from black magic,, and no,, it's not assembled, just a mock up


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Dec 30 2005, 12:38 PM~4515058
> *heres one from black magic,, and no,, it's not assembled, just a mock up
> *


 get me a price on a whammy tank with the monster port and plug, 16'' long. i think ron is to busy for a price check.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2005, 01:09 AM~4512739
> *I took these pics tonight. Really nice chrome and made from heavy gauge steel tubing, but Im giving it to a homie.
> *




quality right there.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Dec 30 2005, 01:17 PM~4515334
> *quality right there.....
> *



Its pretty damn heavy too. It will get a nice new home soon.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 30 2005, 01:36 PM~4515512
> *Its pretty damn heavy too. It will get a nice new home soon.
> *


 how long are they without cutting them down? ( like a stock cut )
if its not a problem, would you measure it end to end. i need a nice whammy tank 16'' ( not over 16-1/2'') long. 
im waiting for a price from pit bull, and black magic. got a price on a reds tank already. 
what does the homies tank go for $$$ wise?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Dec 30 2005, 01:39 PM~4515529
> *how long are they without cutting them down? ( like a stock cut )
> if its not a problem, would you measure it end to end. i need a nice whammy tank 16'' ( not over 16-1/2'') long.
> im waiting for a price from pit bull, and black magic. got a price on a reds tank already.
> ...



I will measure it when I got home from work, I cant remember the exact length of it.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Dec 30 2005, 12:05 PM~4515257
> *get me a price on a whammy tank with the monster port and plug, 16'' long. i think ron is to busy for a price check.
> *


 http://www.blackmagichydraulics.com

prices are posted on the website...they are 16in. long..if there is anything else you need to know, just pm me


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Dec 30 2005, 12:05 PM~4515257
> *get me a price on a whammy tank with the monster port and plug, 16'' long. i think ron is to busy for a price check.
> *


 here is a couple more pics for you


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

just got mine in 

16'', waitin on some blocks


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Mine with old school clear and regular 14" whammy


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jan 6 2006, 12:06 PM~4560822
> *just got mine in
> 
> 16'', waitin on some blocks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 28 2005, 04:47 AM~4497814
> *HERE ARE SOME CUSTOM WHAMMY'S
> *


I want some tanks like that...


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KustomKreationz_@Jan 6 2006, 11:26 PM~4564501
> *I want some tanks like that...
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1135657819.jpg
with fill caps like that...


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

How much??


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KustomKreationz_@Jan 6 2006, 09:29 PM~4564526
> *How much??
> *


i'll have to ask ron about that one...if he don't reply first


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC CUTTY_@Jan 6 2006, 11:53 PM~4564635
> *i'll have to ask ron about that one...if he don't reply first
> *


any info??


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i got mine together, no plumbing and still building the rack, first whammy tank i have ever used.


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

at the vegas show i seen a dude with a see tru wammy tank


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Jan 15 2006, 09:19 PM~4628199
> *at the vegas show i seen a dude with a see tru wammy tank
> *


plexi glass, lona and sons have them. big no no if your wanting to run some pressure in it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i just got mine today, and thought i would post a pic. got it through xtreme wire wheels. $95 shipped. the only thing i dont like is, the metal seems to be ribbed (like a condom :0 ), it doesnt look bad, but i would have preffered if it were completely smooth.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Jan 17 2006, 07:56 PM~4644139
> *i just got mine today, and thought i would post a pic. got it through xtreme wire wheels. $95 shipped. the only thing i dont like is, the metal seems to be ribbed (like a condom :0 ), it doesnt look bad, but i would have preffered if it were completely smooth.
> *


thats crazy.. i even see the ribs reflection on the hood.. all the rings around it...


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jan 15 2006, 07:03 PM~4627429
> *i got mine together, no plumbing and still building the rack, first whammy tank i have ever used.
> *



looks good homie,, glad i could help you out


----------

